# JBL MS-8 Feature Request Thread



## gutz (Aug 8, 2008)

So , After installing my MS-8 and having tons of fun with it
I decided to open a feature request thread
This is based on other's request found on the original MS-8 thread and on my own

You are welcome to add and hopefully Andy and JBL team will consider our requests and implement them

1.*Export & Import Settings*

So we could save a setup that we loved before trying to change something in the system

2.*Channel assigment Seperated From Crossover Settings*

So you wouldn't have to go through all of the assigment everytime you want to check a different crossover point

3.*Different Order On Channel Assignment*

Instead of all of the left channels than the right channels , I think it would be best to set the order based on fr , For me at least
For example : 1.Left Low , 2.Right Low , 3.Left Mid , 4.Right Mid...

4.*View Crossover Points*

So we can see what are we crossing at

5.*Change One setting in Channel Assignment / Crossover*

Corresponding to no. 3 and 4
I would love to have the option to change only one setting in the crossover instead of going through all of the proccess all over again
So something like a menu with the current crossover point and the ability to change it at will would be great

6.*L7 Off By Default Without Center/Rears/Sides*

In the present , Even if you don't set center/rears/sides
L7 will be on when the calibration is over
I think it should be set to Off on default with this kind of setup

7.*Run Calibration To A Specified Position*

If I'm testing a crossover setting and re-calibrating 
I'm usually only calibrating to my seat
I want to be able to continue from there to the other positions if I like the setup without calibrating once again from my seat

8.*Screen-Saver*

Even the startup JBL logo will be enough for me when I haven't be using the screen for 1-2 mintues
I just hate to see a menu all the time

That's it for now I think , Please Add your requests

Thanks To ANDY and JBL team for paying attention to user needs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

agreed. Especially on the first 2.


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

a smaller no amps version.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

chipss said:


> a smaller and cheaper no amps version.


Fixed.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I would like a polarity/"phase" check (as Audyssey MultEQ XT offers) for all channels contemporaneous with the first chirp (could be a separate thing, but contemporaneous is what Audyssey does). Just a warning to check with a click-through. Like Audyssey. It wouldn't matter, except for the effects AW has written that out-of-polarity drivers could have on calibration efficacy.

And, I know Andy hates the idea, but the possibility (maybe even with a "THIS IS A BAD IDEA! DON'T DO IT!!" click-through screen) of overlapping at least midbasses and subwoofers. In a car, where it's entirely possible that someone might have more volume displacement on the midbasses than the subs (as a general rule bad design practice, yes, but in a car you work with the space you have) and may wish all of those drivers to contribute down low.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I'll try to address all of these:

1. We're working on the firmware update software and have talked about some way to save a setup before updating and reapply a setup after updating. This may be the same thing.

2. This isn't going to happen because the code is written so that MS-8 builds the system as a serial process and throws away "old" information as the new information is entered. 

3. Are you asking that the possible "locations" (Left Front Low, Left Front Mid, Left Front High, for example) appear in a different order? I don't understand why that makes a difference. It seems arbitraty to me and a simple matter of preference. If you don't want to scroll through the menu and have to back up, then connect the speakers or amps in the order in which the channels appear in the menu. I could NEVER get engineering to spend a week rewriting this. 

4. View crossover points when? After setup? As a separate menu? So you can re-adjust them later if you run setup again? You'll still have to write them down because when you enter setup, those filters are erased. 

5. Ain't gonna happen. The crossover point that you choose is the starting point for the entire auto calibration. This is differnt than a standard practice with manual tuning. After you enter the crossover, the EQ adjusts the frequency response based on measured acoustic response. If you move the crossover, the acoustic response changes and the EQ would be "invalidated". The point is that tuning with crossovers is a bad practice. Crossovers should be set for driver safety and to keep drivers playing within their piston range (where dispersion is wide). EQ is for tuning. 

6. I agree. This was an oversight. I'll put it on the list of possible changes.

7. Unfortunately, this isn't posisble. MS-8 doesn't save measurements, it saves correction filters. There isn't enough memory to save all the measurements, which is what would be required to allow the unit to run the optimization and then re-enter the calibration phase of setup. 

8. This was in the original spec, but we deleted it to make room for something else. I'll also add this to the wish list.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

DS-21 said:


> I would like a polarity/"phase" check (as Audyssey MultEQ XT offers) for all channels contemporaneous with the first chirp (could be a separate thing, but contemporaneous is what Audyssey does). Just a warning to check with a click-through. Like Audyssey. It wouldn't matter, except for the effects AW has written that out-of-polarity drivers could have on calibration efficacy.
> 
> And, I know Andy hates the idea, but the possibility (maybe even with a "THIS IS A BAD IDEA! DON'T DO IT!!" click-through screen) of overlapping at least midbasses and subwoofers. In a car, where it's entirely possible that someone might have more volume displacement on the midbasses than the subs (as a general rule bad design practice, yes, but in a car you work with the space you have) and may wish all of those drivers to contribute down low.


1. Originally, this was part of the spec. We can check polarity for all speakers reliably except for tweeters. Since we couldn't do them all reliably, we eliminated the feature. We provide wiring diagrams for most cars on line, which should make it easy to figure out what's + and -. 

2. No way. Having all speakers contribute down low doesn't work. I used to think it did and that it was a good idea, but after fixing Eldridge's car at finals one year and trying this in my own car for years, I'm convinced and there's no going back. The idea with MS-8 is to give you tools you can be successful with, not to give you a box of tools. Yes, call me a big government progressive, if you must, but I only have so much time for tech support calls. BassQ is unnecessray in cars and at frequencies where it might be beneficial from a "uniform coverage" standpoint, the delay, level and EQ adjustments don't preserve imaging. THat works at low frequencies because we have a much harder time determining the origin of the sound. Plenty of experimentation have proven this in our own labs.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Fair point on the polarity check, though even if the tweeter is hard to do it might be possible to do it the way Audyssey does at home: per channel (i.e., L,C,R,RS,LS,RR,SR,Sub) rather than per channel. A click through that says "something may be amiss: check and press 'redo' or 'continue."

It might be better than nothing, perhaps. Especially for people not using factory wiring, whose own wiring has faded a bit.



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> 2. No way. Having all speakers contribute down low doesn't work. I used to think it did and that it was a good idea, but after fixing Eldridge's car at finals one year and trying this in my own car for years, I'm convinced and there's no going back. The idea with MS-8 is to give you tools you can be successful with, not to give you a box of tools. Yes, call me a big government progressive, if you must, but I only have so much time for tech support calls. BassQ is unnecessray in cars and at frequencies where it might be beneficial from a "uniform coverage" standpoint, the delay, level and EQ adjustments don't preserve imaging. THat works at low frequencies because we have a much harder time determining the origin of the sound. Plenty of experimentation have proven this in our own labs.



I agree with all of that. And I like fellow big government progressives. 

However, I still think that in at least one limited case (big midbasses, relatively small subs) that playing both down to the bottom (think of it as a 2.5-way, if you will) may be beneficial. 

Obviously it's your product, though. And it's worth noting that your only serious competitor - Alpine_ PXE-H660 - doesn't allow overlaps either.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

DS-21 said:


> Fair point on the polarity check, though even if the tweeter is hard to do it might be possible to do it the way Audyssey does at home: per channel (i.e., L,C,R,RS,LS,RR,SR,Sub) rather than per channel. A click through that says "something may be amiss: check and press 'redo' or 'continue."
> 
> It might be better than nothing, perhaps. Especially for people not using factory wiring, whose own wiring has faded a bit.
> 
> ...


It doesn't work. Promise. 

Also, polarity checking is simple with full range drivers--like in home speakers.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How about continuous scrolling on the the menu? Rather than scrolling all the way down to hit done, just one click up from the start to get to the bottom of the menu.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Touched on before but it is annoying having to go threw all the outputs config when all one wants to do is change the xover setting and run a new set of sweeps.


----------



## gutz (Aug 8, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I'll try to address all of these:
> 
> 1. We're working on the firmware update software and have talked about some way to save a setup before updating and reapply a setup after updating. This may be the same thing.
> 
> ...


1.Great , Waiting 

2.How about saving the old channel assignment in a temp , And when you enter the proccess there will be an option like "Use previous settings" ?

3.I'm used to use corresponding channels to avoid problems , It's just me? It's seems to me by default that - 1 is left woofer , 2 is right woofer , 3 is left mid , 4 is right mid , 5 is left tweeter , 6 is right tweeter , 7 is center and 8 is sub
cuz each 2 are going to the same amp
Maybe it is just me.. 

Anyways it shouldn't take more than a few minutes for the coders if the code is good and clean..
But as you say its a personal preference

4.View will be sufficient , After I see that the calibration is good enough
I don't want to write 20 different crossover points just to scratch the 19 that didn't work

5.From that day and a half I messed with it , Different crossover points gave me very different results..
I will run the calibration again but if I just want to move the crossover point on the mid/hi from 3500 to 3800 , why would I want to enter all of the settings again?
Maybe an Advanced easteregg menu? 

6.Thanks 

7.Each seat is corrected by itself right? Does it use the other seats to optimize itself? Cuz I remember it doesn't
If it does I understand your point
If it doesn't I don't really understand cuz it's just a matter to continue the calibration instead of just rewriting it.. shouldn't be much of an issue from my point of view

8.That would be great , In the same subject maybe also an OFF option for the screen for night time ? ( and when you touch a button on the remote it comes back up , like sleep )

I would also love the polarity check feature ( even if it doesn't work with tweeters ) and the up scrolling that was suggested here 

Thanks Andy for taking the time to listen and respond


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

5. You may not want to enter all of the settings again, but this is what MS-8 requires. Sorry. 

7. Each optimization is a unique set of correction filters which are generated when you select done. Once the optimizations are calculated, the measurement data is thrown away.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Screen Saver would be key or even just a blank JBL logo screen like the opening screen. Starting at menus almost invites someone to start pushing buttons and "playing"
maybe its just me.

so something simple, doesnt have to be jumping dolphins or anything or even the ability to black out the screen without unplugging it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I do 1 LH, 2 LL, 3 Center, 4 RH, 5 RL, 6 LS, 7 RS, 8 Sub.

Not that it matters, but that was the most logical for me to remember. High to low- left to right- front to rear.



gutz said:


> 3.I'm used to use corresponding channels to avoid problems , It's just me? It's seems to me by default that - 1 is left woofer , 2 is right woofer , 3 is left mid , 4 is right mid , 5 is left tweeter , 6 is right tweeter , 7 is center and 8 is sub
> cuz each 2 are going to the same amp
> Maybe it is just me..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Screen Saver would be key or even just a blank JBL logo screen like the opening screen. Starting at menus almost invites someone to start pushing buttons and "playing"
> maybe its just me.
> 
> so something simple, doesnt have to be jumping dolphins or anything or even the ability to black out the screen without unplugging it.


what about something as simple as a blackout feature? When it's not being used, hold the middle button down (or scroll to a menu) and enable blackout mode so nothing has to be seen at all.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

5.Change One setting in Channel Assignment / Crossover

*I would love to have the option to change only one setting in the crossover instead of going through all of the proccess all over again
So something like a menu with the current crossover point and the ability to change it at will would be great*

I AGREEE 100%, OR at least REMEMBER what my settings were from the previous time, it's a PITA to set them every time I want to recalibrate with a new crossover setting!! I agree that we would need to measure acoustic response again, by why got through the hassle of re-entering all my speaker setting again when they haven't changed!

Also I know it's a design change, but I hate how the RCA inputs/outputs are horizontal and not vertical.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Things that would make a sibling version of this device interesting for me:

1.: Digital input, preferably both coaxial and optical, so the digital signal from the headunit can be put straight into the processor, without unnecessary D/A and A/D conversions
2.: 16 channels, so I can do a 3-ways active frontset + steered 2-ways active center + ambient 2-ways active rear-fill (does the MS-8 have the ability to do L-R and R-L signals?) + subwoofer
3.: No built-in amp and speaker-inputs
4.: A control panel that's the size of a single din-radio, so you can put it together with a single-din headunit in a double-din opening.
5.: Presets (preferably at least 3: driver-only, driver+passenger and competition)

Isabelle


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the Idea of Presets too, seems silly you can't have this already when it allows you to a save certain tunes, but not if you want to run sweeps for driver only, driver + passenger.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

the favorites settings are basically presets


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Auto gain adjustment for all channels.

Manual gain adjustment for all channels.


----------



## nrubenstein (Sep 4, 2008)

I would still really like to have the MS-8 note where it's applying boost. For troubleshooting, that would make life a lot easier. As of now, it's a matter of RTA and guessing, which is... inconvenient.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Low pass filter “off” option for subs.

“Bass head” option for auto tune. 

The MS8 auto tune does a superb job for mids and highs. But it takes the foundation away and leaves the music standing on stilts. For me the foundation is bass. It does a decent job for the mid bass, but the sub is a faint resemblance of where it should be. At least that’s my experience on my setup. Or maybe I’m just a bass head.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Independent channel mute.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ nice call.
that was one thing I LOVED about the bitone.

Curious why you'd only want that, though, in this case? The main use for muting channels was to t/a or level match a specific set of drivers. I also used it for other odd things, but that's pretty much 90% of why I used mute.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't mind being able to bypass the subsonic.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah I wouldn't mind being able to bypass the subsonic.


Set it at 20Hz, 1st order.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Channel mute would be awesome for diagnosing problems. It sux having to disconnect locking RCAs.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ nice call.
> that was one thing I LOVED about the bitone.
> 
> Curious why you'd only want that, though, in this case? The main use for muting channels was to t/a or level match a specific set of drivers. I also used it for other odd things, but that's pretty much 90% of why I used mute.



I've been thinking about this for several days.:idea2:
Yes, on my previous processor (the same one you refer too) I used the mute feature a lot, and mainly as you describe.
But it's something I miss, and hope it wouldn't be to difficult to implement.

I have been swapping drivers a lot more since it's so easy to retune.
I'd like to be able to listen to say the Faital Pro midranges on their own.
Yesterday, I swapped out the Dyn MW162 for Peerless SLS 6.5. and would have liked to do a before and after listening test without everything else playing. Man, I did not realize the mid bass (impact) that was missing.
It could reveal that they are crossed to low, or high for that matter. 
I could compare listening/RTA results with DSP on/off, for individual channels.
If there is a problem it would be faster to detect by isolating each channel.
When everything is playing, it makes it harder (for me) to isolate something wrong. Like an RCA ground not making contact, or distortion from a crossover point being to low.
There are probably a few more cases that I'm not thinking of.
I know we can fade/balance to somewhat isolate channels.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I do.



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Set it at 20Hz, 1st order.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

X2 on the Independent Channel Muting for diagnosing problems and tuning

Also if your going to FORCE me to re-enter my speaker setting each time I want to change a crossover point, it would be nice that you can test output for each speaker as your setting it, just so you don't have to dig up the booklet and where to set it a from a few months ago.

Another very ODD thing happened while I was tuning yesterday with the Focal Tools Disc 2. If anyone has this disc I want to see if they have the same issue. Setup the JBL MS-8, do your tests for Left and Right front, and the speaker output come as expected (left=left, right=right). Then pop in the Focal Disc tracks 1 and 2 test left and right channels, AND THEY ARE SWITCHED?? Meaning: Right Channel comes from the Left side and Left Channel comes from the right side, opposite of what the MS-8 tells me. Any Ideas??


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> X2 on the Independent Channel Muting for diagnosing problems and tuning
> 
> Also if your going to FORCE me to re-enter my speaker setting each time I want to change a crossover point, it would be nice that you can test output for each speaker as your setting it, just so you don't have to dig up the booklet and where to set it a from a few months ago.
> 
> Another very ODD thing happened while I was tuning yesterday with the Focal Tools Disc 2. If anyone has this disc I want to see if they have the same issue. Setup the JBL MS-8, do your tests for Left and Right front, and the speaker output come as expected (left=left, right=right). Then pop in the Focal Disc tracks 1 and 2 test left and right channels, AND THEY ARE SWITCHED?? Meaning: Right Channel comes from the Left side and Left Channel comes from the right side, opposite of what the MS-8 tells me. Any Ideas??


You have your HU RCA's switched on the MS8... The MS8 outputs tones it produces itself for the test noise, not through the HU..

Noob..:laugh:


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

doh


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Given that many of the complaints about the MS-8 seem to result from poor system design, how about some sort of warning, on a sliding scale. For instance, tell someone whenever it has to add more than 12dB boost/cut over a narrow area. Or maybe 6dB over an octave or more. Just a click-through warning screen, like the aforementioned Audyssey phase-check.

(It may have this feature already and I'm just unaware of it.)


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> doh


Easy mistake to make 

OK - MS8 Request thread..

I want to be able to delve into the 'back room' of the MS8 and see what it is doing EQ wise - I have horns, EMIT tweeters and pro audio mids and the MS8 tuned out the nasties so easily, I would love to see what it has done to me EQ to tame the nasty evil horns.. (The global screen on my UCS pro has the eq cure disappearing off the bottom of the chart..)

I would like to be able to control it through my iphone - have you been really sensible and built bluetooth into the MS8??

Channel mute would be fantastic.

Different LED backlighting on the display - to be able to integrate it with various dash lighting would be fab.

Digital in - come on, it already does Analog to digital and digital to analog, so digital in and one conversion to analog would be an easy job and would tempt a lot of SQ guys with monster DACs over to the MS8.

On the EQ and tone control screen have one of the buttons become a 'flat' button (mute button would be great,) so you can switch between a flat EQ and what you are doing and listen real time..

A window sticker would be cool


----------



## AdamS (Dec 22, 2009)

What other warnings would be useful?

What features, if any, would any of you want to remove? 

Re-stating from earlier, there's a way to mute all channels but one by using the secret 'Test' menu. Hold down left for 2 seconds and then right for seconds, and repeat a few times if required. You can then send output out of only a specific channel using 'Channel Diagnostics', but it will be 0 dB without crossover. Be careful.

What about auto-switching between favorites based on the master volume level? 

How many favorites do most of you actually use?

How about favorites as one of the default screens for those who just want to switch between them at bootup?


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

AdamS said:


> What other warnings would be useful?


Sort of like the above, but maybe extreme level differences between speakers within a different channel (i.e. a warning if the tweeter appear set 8dB too hot), too. Basically, anything that would materially affect the quality of the correction, or the headroom of the system post-correction, AND is easily detectable from the measurements. But then there's the risk of going overboard, too.



AdamS said:


> What features, if any, would any of you want to remove?


Assuming we're talking about software and not hardware* - - that's a good question. Mine hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully this week. When I demo'ed Erin's second one a couple weeks ago in my car, I literally just used the auto-tune. So lemme get back to you in a couple weeks on that. 

I won't be using Logic7, unless I really hack up my car (it's a Miata) but I'd hate for the MS-8 to lose it.


*If we're talking about a replacement or "upgrade" new unit, unless it's an extremely nominal cost difference and also contributes near-nothing to the size of the thing (both of which, I concede, are possible), I would say lose the onboard amp for an "MS-8GTi in favor of more line-level outputs. Well, either that OR beef it up a bit, maybe 3dBW across the board, and make the channels bridgeable.



AdamS said:


> What about auto-switching between favorites based on the master volume level?


YES! That would be awesome! Dynamic interpolation between them (i.e. a smooth change rather than steps) would be even sweeter if it were possible with a firmware update.



AdamS said:


> How many favorites do most of you actually use?


If you implement the loudness function, I'd certainly use all five. Right now, I plan to use 4, reflecting the four major states in which I use my car ("top down," "softtop up," "hardtop on, windows down," and "hardtop on, windows up"). If you implement the loudness function, I'd just set up 5 curves and then re-calibrate whenever I put on or take off the hardtop.

But if getting rid of 1 favorite will give you enough juice to implement the volume-based trigger or my above suggestion, I think the tradeoff is worth it. Even if you have to take off 2 favorites to do it.



AdamS said:


> How about favorites as one of the default screens for those who just want to switch between them at bootup?


Yes, but not if the choice is between that and the volume-based favorites trigger. I think implementing that feature would be a giant improvement to an already standout product.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I might be the only one one here running their center pretty low- 65 hertz, but a sub level control that is independent of the center's bass information would be cool. I like a little bass now and again, but when I turn the sub up the center's bass gets turned up equally as much.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm afraid to use the "test menu" mute, especially on tweeter channels.
How about this. Hold down the existing mute button for 2 seconds and the screen shows all 8 channels as active or mute. You could play source material with crossovers, and the volume can be controlled.

Not exactly an MS-8 feature, but how about JBL Speakers that are sold without passive crossovers in common OEM replacement sizes. A 3" or 3.5" (non dome) midrange would be great. along with a 6.5" and tweeter.
The JBL P Series coaxials work well for center and side/rears, but I was thinking more for left right comps.
Do we really need passive crossovers with MS-8 and MS-Amps


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I might be the only one one here running their center pretty low- 65 hertz, but a sub level control that is independent of the center's bass information would be cool. I like a little bass now and again, but when I turn the sub up the center's bass gets turned up equally as much.


That's the bad things I though would happen with the bass management. I might resort to an amp bass knob for those bass head moments. I don't really mind if that deep bass ambiance shifts to the rear or to all around you. I actually prefer it with some music.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ if you can, use your external amp's crossover. that's how I've had to combat a problem.

but, for folks running off the OEM, nevermind.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

How about a Touch Screen Display. so much easier than this dinky remote.
Everything in the Menu except the EQ could easily be done with Touch Screen.
Graphic EQ could be done with touch screen arrows above the EQ or below.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My amps have had all preamp crap removed.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> My amps have had all preamp crap removed.


How bout an IR controlled passive attenuator if there can't be an MS-8 solution?


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would also like the MS-8 to materialize a gorgeous escort for me (I should be able to "tune" her to my preferences as well), chop up my cocaine, and filter any traces out of my blood so I can pass a drug test. Oh, and I'd like it to be cheaper too please. And turn my car into a Maybach. If it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> what about something as simple as a blackout feature? When it's not being used, hold the middle button down (or scroll to a menu) and enable blackout mode so nothing has to be seen at all.


This. I think it's a very reasonable request.



rommelrommel said:


> I would also like the MS-8 to materialize a gorgeous escort for me (I should be able to "tune" her to my preferences as well), chop up my cocaine, and filter any traces out of my blood so I can pass a drug test. Oh, and I'd like it to be cheaper too please. And turn my car into a Maybach. If it's not too much trouble.


I understand there are a lot of people wanting this to be more of a manual tool and conflicting with the intent of the product JBL intended, but there's no need to be condescending. After all, the title of the thread _is_ JBL MS-8 Feature Request Thread.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I'd like each menu screen to include a footnote to indicate the page and section of the owner's manual that pertains to the function being displayed. 

I'd also like some indication on the volume screen that appears before the acoustic calibration to indicate whether the output of the system is within tunable range. 99 percent of the time I get emails and phone calls about "this thing doesn't work. I have no center image and the midbass sucks" and I ask, "Hey, what was the volume setting when you ran calibration?" the answer is "-5. I didn't see anything in the manual..."


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I'd like each menu screen to include a footnote to indicate the page and section of the owner's manual that pertains to the function being displayed.
> 
> I'd also like some indication on the volume screen that appears before the acoustic calibration to indicate whether the output of the system is within tunable range. 99 percent of the time I get emails and phone calls about "this thing doesn't work. I have no center image and the midbass sucks" and I ask, "Hey, what was the volume setting when you ran calibration?" the answer is "-5. I didn't see anything in the manual..."


How bout "RTFM!" as the startup screen?


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

I think it would be great to have the ability to rename the Favorites 1-4. Nothing long or fancy, perhaps the same length as the word "FavoriteX", so nine characters long.

Is it possible to store under Favorites a configuration that contains measurements for just the driver and another with measurements for driver + other seats?


----------



## gutz (Aug 8, 2008)

Just thought about something else that would be nice to have : Status Bar

I often forget the volume I'm at or the seat optimization it's set on etc.
So how about a status bar at the bottom ( of course at the expense of a line from the menu ) with the following parameters : seat , processing on/off , l7 on/off , volume

Hopefully it can be implemented ( even as an option and not by default so ppl won't complain )


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> I think it would be great to have the ability to rename the Favorites 1-4. Nothing long or fancy, perhaps the same length as the word "FavoriteX", so nine characters long.
> 
> Is it possible to store under Favorites a configuration that contains measurements for just the driver and another with measurements for driver + other seats?


 
The favorites menu saves the adjustments in the audio controls menu. MS-8 only stores one set of correction filters for crossover and EQ because there simply isn't enough memory to store separate crossover filters and the up to 48 measurement files that would have to be stored to allow multi-seat optimization for separate measurements stored as favorites.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> The favorites menu saves the adjustments in the audio controls menu. MS-8 only stores one set of correction filters for crossover and EQ because there simply isn't enough memory to store separate crossover filters and the up to 48 measurement files that would have to be stored to allow multi-seat optimization for separate measurements stored as favorites.


What about the possibility for the user to supply a cable and sufficiently large flash drive to plug into the 'Update Port' in order to store the information?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> Is it possible to store under Favorites a configuration that contains measurements for just the driver and another with measurements for driver + other seats?


What's the benefit? The optimization for "driver" would be precisely the same under these two conditions.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> What's the benefit? The optimization for "driver" would be precisely the same under these two conditions.


So the automatic calibration for just the driver would be the same as the automatic calibration for the driver and passenger? 

The benefit for suggesting this was based on the assumption that more measurements for various seating positions would alter the final result. So if driving alone, all audio is optimized for the driving position only and if driving with passengers, all audio is optimized for multiple seating positions. Thus, the audio would be different for the driver in both cases. As far as how much different it would be, I do not know. And if it is not different, what's the need for measurements beyond the drivers seat? 

I understand I may not be comprehending something here and am playing devil's advocate.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

When you choose "driver" the correction filter determined using only the driver's seat measurements is loaded. When you choose "front" the correction filter is based on an optimization using measurements in the driver's and passenger's seats. When you choose "passenger" only the passenger's seat measurements are used to determine the correction filter. So the multi-seat measurement only matters if you choose an optimization that takes into account more than one seat.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, I follow that and I understand that the MS-8 is unable to store auto correction filter settings for "driver" and "front" and does not allow switching between the two. But is the benefit of having that apparent?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> Okay, I follow that and I understand that the MS-8 is unable to store auto correction filter settings for "driver" and "front" and does not allow switching between the two. But is the benefit of having that apparent?


 
No, that's not correct. If you measure all the seats, all correction filters for all available optimizations are stored. If you measure only one seat, then only one set of correction filters is stored. You're asking for the unit to store measurements so you can choose to measure all seats or one seat and switch between the two. I'm saying that you can have the result of what you're trying to do by simply measuring all the seats. 

Think of it this way. I could give you directions for getting from your house to the grocery store on one sheet of paper and then I could give you directions for getting from your house to Home Depot, which is 5 blocks further on another piece of paper. However, we only have one piece of paper, so I've given you directions for getting all the way to Home Depot and indicated where the grocery store is along the same route. Now, you only have to remember to take one piece of paper with you when you go and it includes directions for both destinations. 

Get it?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> No, that's not correct. If you measure all the seats, all correction filters for all available optimizations are stored. If you measure only one seat, then only one set of correction filters is stored. You're asking for the unit to store measurements so you can choose to measure all seats or one seat and switch between the two. I'm saying that you can have the result of what you're trying to do by simply measuring all the seats.
> 
> Think of it this way. I could give you directions for getting from your house to the grocery store on one sheet of paper and then I could give you directions for getting from your house to Home Depot, which is 5 blocks further on another piece of paper. However, we only have one piece of paper, so I've given you directions for getting all the way to Home Depot and indicated where the grocery store is along the same route. Now, you only have to remember to take one piece of paper with you when you go and it includes directions for both destinations.
> 
> Get it?


Andy, 

I have tried to PM you. Can you please PM or email me with your contact info ([email protected]).

Thanks


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> No, that's not correct. If you measure all the seats, all correction filters for all available optimizations are stored. If you measure only one seat, then only one set of correction filters is stored. You're asking for the unit to store measurements so you can choose to measure all seats or one seat and switch between the two. I'm saying that you can have the result of what you're trying to do by simply measuring all the seats.


I understand what you're saying, but I still feel there's a disconnect here. 

My question was; Will it sound different for the driver if only calibration is done in the drivers position versus the sound for the driver if calibration is done for multiple positions?

From what you said earlier, it will not sound different for the driver. I don't understand how this can be when taking into account more measurements for other positions. Thus a kind of 'average' of the two.

For example (conceptually):

Calibration from driver seat applies delay on the front left speaker because it is closer.

Calibration for 'front' (both driver and passenger) takes into account the above and the delay needed because the front right speaker is closer to the passenger. 

Wouldn't the 'front' calibration shift the soundsage/imaging from what it was for the single driver seat calibration?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I still feel there's a disconnect here.
> 
> My question was; Will it sound different for the driver if only calibration is done in the drivers position versus the sound for the driver if calibration is done for multiple positions?
> 
> ...


No, I'm certain I've understood the question. Measurements taken in the passenger's seat do not affect the driver's seat calibration because they aren't used for determining that correction filter. All measurements aren't averaged for all seating positions. 

Let's try again:

When you measure the driver's seat, those measurements are stored during setup. When you measure the passenger's seat, those measurements are stored during setup. When you measure the rear seats, those measurements are stored during setup. When you press "done", MS-8 calculates separate correction filters for each of the seating positions using only the measurements that pertain to that seat or combination of seats.

For the driver's seat optimization, it uses only the driver's seat measurements. For the passenger's seat, it uses only the passenger's seat measurements. For the "front" optimization, it uses the measurements taken in the driver's and passenger's seats--and so on and so forth. For "all" it uses all measurements. Obviously, the more seats that have to be averaged the less "opitimal" the sound will be in any one seat when the optimization for more than one seat is chosen. "Front" won't be quite as good for the driver as "Driver", but it will be the best it can be for both front seat passengers simultaneously. 

You have exactly the benefit you're after, we just provide it in a way that's different than you expect.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> ... Obviously, the more seats that have to be averaged the less "opitimal" the sound will be in any one seat when the optimization for more than one seat is chosen. "Front" won't be quite as good for the driver as "Driver", but it will be the best it can be for both front seat passengers simultaneously...


Right, which is why I would like the ability to switch between optimizations; amazing for when only I am in the car and pretty damn good for when I have passengers.  

I really appreciate your persistence and willingness to answer questions regarding the MS-8. I wish I could interface a little more with companies like this. I feel like I've kind of hijacked the thread; sorry about that. :uhoh:


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Diffeomorphism said:


> *Right, which is why I would like the ability to switch between optimizations; amazing for when only I am in the car and pretty damn good for when I have passengers. *
> 
> I really appreciate your persistence and willingness to answer questions regarding the MS-8. I wish I could interface a little more with companies like this. I feel like I've kind of hijacked the thread; sorry about that. :uhoh:


You can. Pick "driver" (or whatever it's called) when you want amazing or "front" when you want pretty damn good.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> Right, which is why I would like the ability to switch between optimizations; amazing for when only I am in the car and pretty damn good for when I have passengers.
> 
> I really appreciate your persistence and willingness to answer questions regarding the MS-8. I wish I could interface a little more with companies like this. I feel like I've kind of hijacked the thread; sorry about that. :uhoh:


Right. As I've written before, the "driver" optimization is NOT compromised by the other measurements because they are not used in computing the correction filter for "Driver". Storing that correction filter by itself or storing it on the same shelf with some other correction filters doesn't change the correction filter. 

I give up on this one. The unit provides exactly what you want, just not in the way you want it provided.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

lol, I really am sorry guys. I'll just buy one and play with it.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

OMG...


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

rommelrommel said:


> I would also like the MS-8 to materialize a gorgeous escort for me (I should be able to "tune" her to my preferences as well), chop up my cocaine, and filter any traces out of my blood so I can pass a drug test. Oh, and I'd like it to be cheaper too please. And turn my car into a Maybach. If it's not too much trouble.





Diffeomorphism said:


> I understand there are a lot of people wanting this to be more of a manual tool and conflicting with the intent of the product JBL intended, but there's no need to be condescending. After all, the title of the thread _is_ JBL MS-8 Feature Request Thread.





Diffeomorphism said:


> lol, I really am sorry guys. I'll just buy one and play with it.





Andy Wehmeyer said:


> OMG...


ROFL

I guess I forgot to add:

Can it buy itself and magically show up on my doorstep too?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> lol, I really am sorry guys. I'll just buy one and play with it.


You could start by taking a read through the manual:

MS8 Manual

After that, read through the last two or three months of posts in the JBL MS8! thread. That should get you well on your way to knowing if it is right for you.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> OMG...


X2


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

alachua said:


> You could start by taking a read through the manual:
> 
> MS8 Manual
> 
> After that, read through the last two or three months of posts in the JBL MS8! thread. That should get you well on your way to knowing if it is right for you.


I've read the manual multiple times, I have gone through many pages of the MS-8 thread with 4k posts, I have read the pdf file that someone complied with information from said thread, and I have read all of the threads I could find on the device.

My comment in post #46 was addressing the negative attitude portrayed in post #45; the same mocking attitude/tone that is prevalent in post #66. I tried to obtain clarification for something I did not understand. I was not belittling, condescending, nor ungrateful for the help that was given. 

We're all people and most of us here would probably like a little something more out of every device to suit our wants. If I'm in the wrong for presenting a question and attempting to pursue correctness in my apparent flawed thinking, by all means let me know and I will continue elsewhere.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Diffeomorphism said:


> I've read the manual multiple times, I have gone through many pages of the MS-8 thread with 4k posts, I have read the pdf file that someone complied with information from said thread, and I have read all of the threads I could find on the device.
> 
> My comment in post #46 was addressing the negative attitude portrayed in post #45; the same mocking attitude/tone that is prevalent in post #66. I tried to obtain clarification for something I did not understand. I was not belittling, condescending, nor ungrateful for the help that was given.
> 
> We're all people and most of us here would probably like a little something more out of every device to suit our wants. If I'm in the wrong for presenting a question and attempting to pursue correctness in my apparent flawed thinking, by all means let me know and I will continue elsewhere.


Nothing wrong with asking questions, but that is probably best left to the regular JBL MS8! thread, this is thread is intended to discuss what current users feel are potential shortcoming of the unit. We have the rare opportunity to address these issues with not just one, but two members of JBL's excellent support staff who regularly read both threads on the forum and who have spent a significant amount of time providing us with quick answers, in depth explanations of the functioning of the processor, back door access to menus not mentioned in the manual and post sales support at all hours off the day. It makes it nice for them and us if we can keep the two paths of discussion separate. 

As far as the negative tone in some people's posts, I make it my policy to assume it is a case of well meaning sarcasm not translating well over the internet.


----------



## mwatson185 (May 30, 2010)

I am somewhat surprized that the MS8 has 8 channels. It would be great if their were 10 channels (ms10?) for a 3way active front, left and right rear, center channel, and a sub. As of right now, with 8 channels, you can't quite get this setup. It is only possible to have an active/passive 3way front, 2 way front, no rear fill, no center/sub, etc...

I am currently waiting for my MS8 to arrive, but I feel like this is the only real issue that would have me looking to upgrade.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

how about an option to let you calibrate with a laptop, instead of depending on the display only...for example my display died so its seems its over for now...


----------



## AdamS (Dec 22, 2009)

s4k4zulu said:


> how about an option to let you calibrate with a laptop, instead of depending on the display only...for example my display died so its seems its over for now...


Try rotating the display connector connected to the unit by 45 degrees at a time, turn off and on and see if it helps. If that doesn't work, Customer Service can help.

We already have an internal tool to control the system (DSP only) via a laptop, but there's no present plan to make a customer version.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Andy, a simple question.
Using the defeat DSP option at the Audio Setup Menu, keeps only the XOs working or the internal gain setting too?
thanks!


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

AdamS said:


> Try rotating the display connector connected to the unit by 45 degrees at a time, turn off and on and see if it helps. If that doesn't work, Customer Service can help.
> 
> We already have an internal tool to control the system (DSP only) via a laptop, but there's no present plan to make a customer version.


Yeh thanks I will try customer service


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

AdamS said:


> Try rotating the display connector connected to the unit by 45 degrees at a time, turn off and on and see if it helps. If that doesn't work, Customer Service can help.
> 
> We already have an internal tool to control the system (DSP only) via a laptop, but there's no present plan to make a customer version.


Ultra cool to have it as an app for my iphone and highly possible soon to come galaxy tab (android 2.2).


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Would it be possible to add a function choice in the menu to make the mute button become an input toggle between MAIN and AUX? Something instant, not a press and hold thing.


----------



## thatvan (Aug 29, 2006)

How about after the acoustic calibration a left-center-right check is available. It would ease in setting the center for how the individual wants it.


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

RTA feature? sure would save me another hundred bucks.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Would it be possible to add a function choice in the menu to make the mute button become an input toggle between MAIN and AUX? Something instant, not a press and hold thing.


Edit Quote:

Scratch the instant part. Press and hold for a couple seconds with a notification beep would be better.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Test Tone DURING Input/Channel setup instead of AFTER. 

- So when selecting Channels 1 -8 to L/R speakers, has option to play pink noise or beep to test for those that forget or lost the pad we wrote it down on.


----------



## thebetaproject (Oct 17, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Edit Quote:
> 
> Scratch the instant part. Press and hold for a couple seconds with a notification beep would be better.


Can I second this? as this my biggest everyday usability issue. Swapping between the two inputs is quite difficult to do without looking at the screen which is obviously not safest thing to do when driving.

Some other ideas:
1) We keep hearing about not performing the calibration too loud. If it's too loud why cant the MS8 produce a warning and possibly too quiet?

2) Amp balancing ability. Similar to the test tone screen but only outputs a test tone on one channel at a time with a basic SPL meter displayed on screen? I have spent hours trying to balance my amps and I'm sure they are still all over the place.


Thanks
Richard


----------



## thebetaproject (Oct 17, 2009)

More thoughts on the screen saver option, if the screen could be selected such as:
1)	JBL logo
2)	Volume Display
3)	Blank​
The option to make the backlight turn off would also be good, so the display can 'disappear' in the dark.


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

auto eq. on top of the calibration. 

to tune for your individual hearing tastes. it could give you a series of different sound shapes that you choose from. and you choose the one(s) that sounds best. like the way a eye doctor finds your lens prescription.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

RangOH said:


> auto eq. on top of the calibration.
> 
> to tune for your individual hearing tastes. it could give you a series of different sound shapes that you choose from. and you choose the one(s) that sounds best. like the way a eye doctor finds your lens prescription.


Just draw the curve you want using the 31 band EQ. That's precisely what it's for.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Andy,
Any plans to roll out a software update with any of these feature requests. Any features mentioned that you guys are actively pursuing?

Thanks


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll probably get chastised for this, and I know that iPod control was ditched early on (I even recall that it had something to do with the futility of keeping up with the constant software revisions) but would it be possible to utilize the usb port to connect an iPod/iPhone directly, thereby bypassing the DAC, like many aftermarket headunits do?

Obviously, you would still have to use the device to control itself (just like if you use the aux inputs with RCA an adapter, anyway) and I'm not sure what effect that might have on your calibration, but I think it would be a welcome option to have available, primarily because it would be nice to have the capability of charging the device when it's hooked up to MS-8.


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> Test Tone DURING Input/Channel setup instead of AFTER.
> 
> - So when selecting Channels 1 -8 to L/R speakers, has option to play pink noise or beep to test for those that forget or lost the pad we wrote it down on.


+1. And having to go through crossover setups just to change around the channels is a pain...


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

1) Denon uses a fairly effective "restorer" (really just eq) for MP3 audio, with settings by bitrate.

2) I would also like to see the results of the tune; boost cut, etc (maybe a "shadow" on/under the 31 band eq?

3) similar to above; If the ms-8 target curve is a curve (i.e. not flat), use that curve "image" as the starting point in the 31 band.


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

So lets see...there have been how many software updates? Oh well im still buying one...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy, how about making the MS-WTB compatible with the MS-8? 

JBL MS-WBC Wireless bass controller for JBL's MS Series amps at Crutchfield.com


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Andy, how about making the MS-WTB compatible with the MS-8?
> 
> JBL MS-WBC Wireless bass controller for JBL's MS Series amps at Crutchfield.com


YES!

Though, I asked him a LONG time ago about the possibility of a stand alone volume control to replace the remote/screen and he said it wasn't likely due to the way the system works.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would be happy with a wireless screen.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Personally, I would love a double stacked knob, one for volume one for sub control. It could even be plug in, I just don't care to have an extra screen somewhere in the driver's field of view, since it means it would also be in the thief's field of view.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

How about an ability to tether 2 MS8's together and have them work together to have 16 channels?


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

Biamp channels


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Hdale85 said:


> How about an ability to tether 2 MS8's together and have them work together to have 16 channels?


This could be coming soon:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1543572-post7396.html



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Regarding the additional channels and daisey-chainable MS-8s: I have something up my sleeve, but it's not precisely as you describe--might be better. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah well I'd like to know more details on what he means and what kind of time frame we're looking at. If it's relatively soon...I may choose some different approaches to my build. If it's a long ways out I guess I have to compromise.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Since we are going through our individual "wish lists," I will second (or third) the request for an MS-10. With an active three-way front, I had to choose center over rears. I already have rear speakers which I could easily hook up, just no channels left on the ms-8 to connect for the processing. Every time I hear someone talking about the additional depth, etc., to be had by having rear speakers, I want to cringe. If they make a difference like my center did, than it must be significant and I would love to have the option.


----------



## nerofive4 (Oct 4, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I'll try to address all of these:
> 
> 1. We're working on the firmware update software and have talked about some way to save a setup before updating and reapply a setup after updating. This may be the same thing.
> 
> ...


Has (and if not when will) a firmware update been released?


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

taibanl said:


> Biamp channels


Err. I think I meant bridge when I posted that


----------



## svaric2 (Mar 12, 2013)

ummm.... update? :worried:


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

svaric2 said:


> ummm.... update? :worried:


Andy is no longer with Harman / JBL. Given some of the replies he made over the past year or so I don't think he ever had sufficient development staff to complete any bug fixes/feature additions. Harman / JBL hasn't had a new ambassador join the forum to fill the void Any left. There has been no announcements of updates or a new model. 

Complete conjecture follows:
I would say at this point we have essentially the final revision in our hands and any upgrades are probably a ways off if they ever happen.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I will go further and say Andy was the one thing keeping high end products at JBL. WGTI is gone and they already watered down the "MS" name with comps and subs that don't really say high end like the processor and ms amps do.

I don't think any revisions will come to MS8 and that it will stay aroudn for another long while.

But IMO MS8 is still the most advanced processor by a long shot.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Dont know if Im missing the point but im trying to find a good dsp processor .thinking about audison bitone or ms08 jbl...im using an eqs and eqx audiocontrol right now, i want the best sounding system what do you recomend me.. any other stuff?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

it will be more of your tuning capabilities/skills than of processor. No pice of equipment will do magic just on its own.....Ms8 is the closest to this. If you are skilled tuner, then you will choose the right processor based on its capabilities and options that it offers.
Nowadays there is a lot of different options, a lot of manufacturers started to develope processors as the link between Stock head units and aftermarket amps. Based on my experiences with different processors I woul not take into consideration Audison B1 because of its issues....too much issues.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Were there any firmware updates made to the MS-8? I'd like to be on the most recent version before I start tuning my new system. As everyone knows, it is quite annoying to spend 5 minutes going through the whole process when you just want to change a crossover point by 5Hz.


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

chuyler1 said:


> Were there any firmware updates made to the MS-8? I'd like to be on the most recent version before I start tuning my new system. As everyone knows, it is quite annoying to spend 5 minutes going through the whole process when you just want to change a crossover point by 5Hz.


If there is ever any firmware update, I don't think the flexibility to change just crossover will be implemented due to how MS-8 being designed for. You still need to recalibrate. If i remember correctly, that was what Andy mentioned before.

BTW, Andy has left Harman/JBL. I doubt someone else will be working on MS-8at the moment. 

Cheers!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah I saw that. Wishful thinking. Honestly, I'd be happy if it just remembered my input/output mapping....but everything else about this unit is so great I suppose we're just nit picking.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Were there any firmware updates made to the MS-8? I'd like to be on the most recent version before I start tuning my new system. As everyone knows, it is quite annoying to spend 5 minutes going through the whole process when you just want to change a crossover point by 5Hz.


Changing a crossover point by 5Hz isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Ryanu said:


> If there is ever any firmware update, I don't think the flexibility to change just crossover will be implemented due to how MS-8 being designed for. You still need to recalibrate. If i remember correctly, that was what Andy mentioned before.
> 
> BTW, Andy has left Harman/JBL. I doubt someone else will be working on MS-8at the moment.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, you can't change the crossover without recalibrating because the crossover change invalidates the EQ filter. Tuning with the crossover after the EQ has been completed is bad tuning practice and a bad habit. 

Oh, and I'd be really surprised if there's ever an update.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I understand it messes things, but for experimenting I'd like to make adjustments in realtime to see how it sounds, then run the calibration when I'm done to finalize it.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Tuning with the crossover after the EQ has been completed is bad tuning practice and a bad habit.


^^^ Xover and slopes are the broad strokes to get the sound in the ball park and what you need to do first. You're using the eq in broad strokes when correcting for L/R and when you're dialing in your base curve. Finally one uses the eq to get it to sound right, fine tuning your response. This is using the eq like a fine brush. 

Now if you change the xover you're changing the response and nullifying your efforts. Use the broad strokes first.


----------

